# Spot the violations



## ICE (Aug 13, 2016)

I was there for an electrical service upgrade.

This is in a garage.


----------



## ICE (Aug 15, 2016)

If you found all 15 violations, here's three more that you couldn't see.


----------



## JBI (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## my250r11 (Aug 16, 2016)

I like the water bottle funnel, not sure it is listed for the glue lol.


----------



## north star (Aug 17, 2016)

*$ = $*


ICE, and others,

So that we can all learn something, please list all 18
violations and their applicable violated code section,
from the applicable Code.

Thanks !


*= $ =*


----------



## ICE (Aug 18, 2016)

north star said:


> *$ = $*
> 
> 
> ICE, and others,
> ...


There aren't enough inspectors coming here for that type of exercise.  A plan check question will get plenty of action.

Make that 19, I just spotted another one.....and it was right there in front of me.  It's good that I wasn't  inspecting any of this. Otherwise I would feel bad about missing one.


----------



## steveray (Aug 19, 2016)

Maybe we all could take vacations and inspect with ICE for a week? It may not be typical, but I bet we would get alot of laughs.....


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 19, 2016)

I'll give it a go! maybe U's could add to the list and get to 15 violations? This could be fun
1) No furnace shut off switch, pluged into a wall recetacle, can't trell for sure?
2) Furnace circuit wiring not in conduit to ceiling
3) Flex gas line to furnace has no tag, is it UL approved?
4) Gas flex line enters furnace, connection should be on the outside before entering furnace?
5) Gas shutoff valves?
6) Can't tell but the fuel pipes may not have enough clearance to combustibles or the FJ may need a metal shield
7) Plate cover missing on the wall left of the furnace
8) Water heater pan drain needs to terminate properly to floor drain or air gap or o/s
9) WH PRV discharge pipe may be considered to close to the pan?
10) Water heater cold water valve
11) Do you require any protection for the furnace and water heater from vehicular damage? 
12) OSB wall sheeting?
13) Where's that water heater flue going?

What's up with that nasty insulation job?

Don't ask for code sections, taking a nap!


----------



## Rick18071 (Aug 19, 2016)

I think the worst is openings from garage to house where the ducts go through.


----------



## ICE (Aug 19, 2016)

The single wall vent connector is too close to combustibles.
The vent connectors have no support.
The bottom seismic strap is at the center of the water heater.
The condensate drain pipe has no slope.
The refrigerant lines have no support.
The T&P drains to a smitty pan.
The smitty pan can drain on the floor if the drain pipe reaches the floor.
The furnace duct has no support.
To name a few.....


----------



## north star (Aug 20, 2016)

*& ~ & ~ &*


Thanks for listing some of the vio's........IMO, ...we should
practice listing the applicable code sections that have been
violated..........A lot of people who come to this Forum, and
others like it, ...need legal documentation \ support to bolster
their positions \ views on what exactly has been violated
according the applicable adopted Codes & Standards in
their area [  *RE:*  Please refer to the recent thread by
***buck33k**  on his brick & block foundation topic
*http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/threads/brick-and-block-foundation.13726/* * ].*

While opinions & conjecture & speculation play a part in
the overall scheme of things, can we also provide the
applicable code sections that have been violated ?
Isn't this one main reason why visitors come here ?
There are a lot of Subject Matter Experts ( SME's ) on here.

C`mon,  ...let's "step up" our game, and provide a higher
level of service and assistance to those in need.

The world is watching this Forum !


*& ~ & ~ &*


----------



## ICE (Aug 20, 2016)

I dont have the time or inclination to provide code sections.  My posting here is a sideshow to the main event.  Entertainment for inspectors.  If someone needs a code let them ask.....and someone else can provide the section#.


----------

